# Crée un magasine sur iPad depuis un magasine papier.



## Jokoapnea (11 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je me demande...???


Y a t'il une solution pour transfère mon magasine (papier) vers une version numérique pour iPad.


J'ai chercher sur le net et hélas aucune version numérique de se magasine n'existe. N'y dans kiosque n'y aucune autres application du genre...


Parce que j'ai commencer à prendre des photo du magasine en question et de crée un dossier sur pages, mais très chiant et compliquer...




Pour toutes question, pour que je détails se que je veut dire... Je reste à vôtres disposition...


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mars 2013)

bonsoir, 

Difficile de répondre avec si peu d'éléments; C'est quel magazine ? 
En fait tu as 2 choix, soit tu demandes à l'éditeur une version numérique qu'il doit avoir obligatoirement, soit tu scannes toi même le magazine en pdf.


----------



## Jokoapnea (11 Mars 2013)

C'est le magasine APNEA. 

Oui j'ai pensera scanner. Mais je voulais savoir si je pouvais éviter d'utiliser mon ordi. 


Car je peut pas brancher l'imprimante sur l'iPad?( se n'ai pas une imprimante scanner etc... Sans fil)


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mars 2013)

Jokoapnea a dit:


> C'est le magasine APNEA.
> 
> Oui j'ai pensera scanner. Mais je voulais savoir si je pouvais éviter d'utiliser mon ordi.
> 
> ...



Ta demande n'est pas simple. À priori pas d'abonnement numérique pour Apnea. Seule solution restante, la numérisation et ça risque d'être galère. 
Ma solution pour optimiser le truc: vas dans le quartier latin/5e ou un endroit ou il y a des services de photocopie évolues. Demandes à utiliser un photocopieur couleur qui sort en fichier. Fais les copies. Repart avec ta cl&#279; USB. Agrégé ensuite les différentes pages pdf en un seul fichier et voilà.


----------



## Jokoapnea (13 Mars 2013)

Okay très bien je te remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.


----------

